# Tool für custom Auflösungen?



## BobDobalina (15. Januar 2016)

*Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, in welchen Bereich ich meine foldene Frage am besten stelle, daher mach ich das mal hier (ggf. kann der Thread ja verschoben werden).

Ich hab mir für Steam One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 geholt. Generell spiele ich mit meinem PC an einem HD Ready TV mit der nativen Auflösung von 1360x768. Nun hat leider das Spiel nicht gerade eine große Auswahl an Auflösungen und diese ist entsprechend auch nicht enthalten. Der Support des Herstellers ist da auch keine Hilfe.

Nun spiele ich im Fenstermodus in der nächst-niedrigeren Auflösung und frage mich: Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, mit dem ich eine custom-Auflösung für den Fenstermodus erzwingen kann um entsprechend möglichst das ganze Bild ausgefüllt zu haben?


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

Wenn das Spiel die Auflösung nicht anbietet, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als auf die nächst kleiner Auflösung zu wechseln. 1280*720p müsste es sein. Einen Unterschied wirst du nicht unbedingt festellen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

Du könntest höchstens ausprobieren ob du die Auflösung in der ini einstellen kannst.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

gedosato | metaclassofnilblog




Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel die Auflösung nicht anbietet, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als auf die nächst kleiner Auflösung zu wechseln. 1280*720p müsste es sein. Einen Unterschied wirst du nicht unbedingt festellen.



Solche Antworten in einem PC Nerd Forum?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

falscher thread, bitte löschen


----------



## BobDobalina (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

Also eine ini Datei hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Und ich will mich wirklich nur in höchster Not mit der nächstniedrigeren Auflösung zufrieden geben. Wenn also noch jemand eine Idee hat für ein Tool...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*



BobDobalina schrieb:


> Also eine ini Datei hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Und ich will mich wirklich nur in höchster Not mit der nächstniedrigeren Auflösung zufrieden geben. Wenn also noch jemand eine Idee hat für ein Tool...


Öhhmmm, ich habs doch gepostet?


----------



## dekay55 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tool für custom Auflösungen?*

Oder du nutzt Windowed Borderles Gaming 
Windowed Borderless Gaming
Klappt aber laengst nicht mit jedem Game, aber mit sehr sehr vielen. Ich nutze es für total krumme auflösungen wie z.b 6400*1200


----------

